# Changing Bag



## rob91 (May 27, 2008)

They seem pretty much the same, I did a search on B&H, anyone have any preferences? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...lSearch=yes&O=RootPage.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

The one big thing I need is for the bag to be able to hold a 30 oz tank inside. I would like to go with one of the smaller ones, 17X17, I'm just not sure how well, if at all, it would fit. Anyone have experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## Rhys (May 27, 2008)

I had a Photax dual reel tank and used a small changing bag with no problems. Bigger bags are better but take up more space.


----------



## rob91 (May 28, 2008)

How large is the dual reel tank? I'm talking one of the ones that holds 4 35mm reels.


----------



## Rhys (May 28, 2008)

rob91 said:


> How large is the dual reel tank? I'm talking one of the ones that holds 4 35mm reels.



Here's a photo of one (it's missing the pressure release valve)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Photax-2-Reel...0355046QQihZ025QQcategoryZ29993QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rob91 (May 28, 2008)

Ah plastic I see. I believe that tank is a bit smaller, not sure how much. I might just go with the smaller bag and hope for the best...


----------



## compur (May 28, 2008)

The only tip I have about changing bags is to keep them zipped up when not
in use so that dust doesn't collect inside.


----------



## Helen B (May 29, 2008)

Unless it is one of the bags that Harrison call 'small' I'd recommend going for a larger bag. If you put a four-reel tank and four reels into a 17x17 bag you won't be left with a lot of room. Apart from the price there aren't  any real disadvantages in getting a larger bag, and it's nice to be able to put a box or something inside to lift the bag clear of your hands in hot weather.

Best,
Helen


----------

